# Cat Litter tray liners?



## kxjesse (Jul 19, 2011)

I have my first kitty from a friend's friend and she is well trained to use the cat litter tray. The problem is when I use the cat litter liner, she scratches the liner and messes up all the litter outside the tray. I tried to put newspaper on the liner but it's the same. My boyfriend said it's better not to use the liner and newspaper coz the kitty has to scratch after doing her business. But for me I want to use liner coz it's easier to clean and more hygiene. How to train my kitty not to mess up the litter? Or I really have to give up using the liners?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd give up using the liner, I have never used them as they just get ripped up, I have a antimicrobial litter tray spray cleaner which I spray round and wipe when I clean the tray, but cats never ever do anything to make your life easy


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You can't. That simple.

If it is spilling over the sides, get a hooded tray but if you have a digger I am afraid you will have to like it or lump it with the liners. Most cats do this. It is natural.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Gave those up soon after we started using them. Such a terrible invention!
Cats will just rip them to shreds.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I gave up on the liners too, without the temptation to make a funny noise with the liner and her claws Luna isnt messing about so much, she does her doings, covers it and carries on xxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You can't train her not to mess up the litter - it's instinctive for her to dig and scratch. If you really need to use litter liners (never liked them myself) then get a really really deep litter tray and fill it up masses so she can't dig to the bottom. Personally though I thin they are a complete waste of money and you still need to wash the tray anyway cos they get ripped or moved and so get dirty underneath.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry cant give you even a glimmer of hope.I agree with everyone else liners are as much use as an ashtray on a motor bike.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Before I got my kittens I got three packets of liners. When this lot finish I won't be using them again as they get scratched up so quickly it isn't worth it. I am changing the litter simply because the bags are scratched rather than the litter needing emptying.

I still end up wiping the tray with the litter tray wipes as so much spills out of the liner due to the cats scratching it. I think it is one of those items that seems a good idea before you remember what cats are like


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I bought litter tray liners because I was naive and just thought everyone must buy them, but yeah quickly realised no point. I just thought though, I could use the leftover ones for emptying poop into


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought them when we first got Dorrie, used them once and never bothered after that as she just ripped it to shreds. I just bought a hooded tray and have never looked back since


----------



## kxjesse (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for all your advices!! So I think I really have to give up using the liners coz there is no sense to stop her from scratching. I have no idea who invented such thing but it's no use for the cat owner.

Btw, I read a lot of articles that some people do train their cats to use toilet. Is that really so easy to train them?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive never used litter tray liners, to be honest could never think of a good reason to bother.

you may as well flush your money down the loo, I buy very cheap wet wipes and put them into a plastic tub and pour on a mild bleach solution, hey presto, handy wipes, that are cheap and as good as any comercial wipes you can buy, I clean my trays and everything else with them


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

kxjesse said:


> Thanks for all your advices!! So I think I really have to give up using the liners coz there is no sense to stop her from scratching. I have no idea who invented such thing but it's no use for the cat owner.
> 
> Btw, I read a lot of articles that some people do train their cats to use toilet. Is that really so easy to train them?


I have seen the videos of cats using that training toilet seat with the red, amber and green layers. It seems to work with a lot of cats, but to me just brought back images of Mr Binks in Meet the Parents 

Also I REALLY enjoy cleaning out the litter tray and raking it with Zen like patterns. If my boys used the loo, how would I fulfil my calming creative streak?


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I think litter liners are great but then I'm lucky in that my two don't rip them too much. They make life much easier for me when changing the litter every night. There's no way you can train them not to scratch too much though. I must just have lazy cats!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ive never tried liners only for the fact our 4yr old cat george digs for england in his tray they would be ripped to shreds lol


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i've tried liners and they got ripped to shreds... tried newspaper too, but my little one just seems to think that means he has to bury all the litter under the newspaper once he has done his deed. 
:mad2:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I find liners useless to be honest. Best to not use them and just regularly wash the trays.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, I seem to be the only one who manages to make them work  I have got biodegradable ones and deep trays, I make sure that the bottom is flat (ie. no folds), the sides I tape down (prevents it from moving around and scrunching up when they dig) and they last me about 4-5 weeks. I also keep the litter topped up, so there is less chance of them scratching the liner to pieces.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I use newspapers and have no problems.

I think the secret it to put the newspaper very thick - I use a whole one in each tray - and to open them up in the middle so that the paper comes up the side. I do get some shredding but these occasions are rare. 

Given that Oscar sounds like he is looking for a cheap trip to Oz when he gets digging in the box, the papers do seem able to withstand his attempts.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My cat's didn't seem to mind them, although one would dig until he reached the liner and then stop abruptly before he ripped it. We stopped using them as we were using clumping litter and found it easier to scoop and remove asap without a liner. For a full litter change we just put the liner (or later on a bin bag) over the top, dumped the lot and then scrubbed the tray with some cat safe cleaner in the bath, using the shower hose 

Mine are now toilet trained so we don't have a litter box any more


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

K337 said:


> *Mine are now toilet trained so we don't have a litter box any more *


Did you use the Litter Kwitter? Was it difficult? I would LOVE to get mine toilet trained, but realistically, I think they may be too stubborn to do things my way.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I have two 15 month old Ocicat boys and started training them at Easter using the Litter Kwitter. I've had a good run with it and my cats actually like it (to the point one will use it over a clean, fresh litter box) but it's not for everyone. Ignore the bit about 8 weeks on the box, the first 6 months are a challenge and the first few stages pretty much requires being at home which is hard for those who work. The LK forums have a wealth of information if you are considering it


----------

